# MERX WATCH:  CF Looking for "CC130 Basic Course Director"



## The Bread Guy (1 Oct 2008)

MERX posting - .pdf attached if link doesn't work



> ....The Department of National DEFENCE (DND) requires support at 426 Squadron (8 Wing, Trenton, Ontario) to conduct and administer ground, simulator and flying instructional functions for CC130 aircrew, particularly, but not limited to pilots. The CC130 simulator is located on the base at Trenton. The requirement is for a one (1) year period with an option for an additional two (2) one (1) year periods. The requirement involves the entire scope of ground, simulator and flying training conducted at 426 Squadron from the development of the training program, to its scheduling, preparation, conduct, review and update functions.  For the sake of continuity, the requirements must be handled by a single individual rather than to a team of personnel. The successful contractor must be proposing a candidate who has a minimum of one thousand (1000) hours experience as a CC130 crew member....



(A bit) More on link


----------

